

Apple Getting Blowout iPad 2 Online Sales? 2-3 Week Shipping Delay Already - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/ipad-2-online-sales-2011-3

======
jordanroher
I went online this morning at 8AM EST to look at the iPad 2 shipping time. It
was 3-5 days, and I said "enh." Then I went back an hour later and it was up
to 2-3 weeks. Depressing.

I wonder if Apple isn't a little miffed at the un-extraordinary pace of
Verizon iPhone 4 sales and decided to do this to get people in line and on TV?
Lame.

I was ready to pre-order a white iPad 2 on Apple.com five minutes after the
keynote, but at the prospect of waiting a month or fighting people in stores
for a chance to get a model and color I don't want, I not give them my money
for a while.

